# Pendle Witches Festival



## belboid (Mar 20, 2012)

Actually started on Sunday, with the 400th anniversary of evil Alison’s curse:

“Alison Device begged pins from pedlar John Law of Halifax. He refused to give her any and she cursed him and he fell down. This encounter started the events which led to accusations of witchcraft.”
Lots of walks and talks throughout the year, well, up to September anyway. Even specially brewed beers (what would a witch drink?).
They don’t seem to have asked the modern days Alice Nutter along to perform tho...cowards.
http://www.visitpendle.com/downloads/Pendle Witches Festival Programme 2012.pdf

There’s a Titanic anniversary later in the year too, Colne sure knows how to have a good time!
http://www.visitpendle.com/downloads/3077 Titanic flier FINAL.pdf


----------



## krink (Mar 22, 2012)

i love the whole pendle witches story find it fascinating and wish i lived nearer so i could go to some of this stuff but i'll just have to admire from afar


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2012)

One of the witches in "Macbeth" that I'm currently rehearsing - and who I also acted with last year - is a descendent of Alice Nutter


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 15, 2012)

Walpurgis Night on 30th April.


----------

